# DISGRACEFUL Reptile Shop.



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Now I'm not naming any names because I would get crucified, but my Wohic and I went and visited some Reptile/Garden Centre places in and around Taunton on Thursday.

One of which (which has a sister shop in Yeovil which is good and really makes an effort) was an absolute disgrace. I shall never go there again as the way that they kept there Reptiles(Overpriced) and other Exotics was disgusting

They were selling Chequered Garter Snake for £80.

There were emaciated Brown and Green Anoles with a Vivarium crawling with adult Black Crickets. Which on enquiring we were told were a suitable size. Quite frankly it was like a Mouse trying to eat an Elephant. But it's okay because "Anoles are clever and can manage big food items" (Yeah, right).

It was also quite interesting to see the pair of adult Bearded Dragons in an approximately seven foot high Vivarium, with one almost vertical branch leading to the basking light.

To top it all a member of staff in there was telling the customers not to buy from the Shop, because he had the same animals for sale at home at a cheeper and better price.


----------



## Alison_Reps (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey,
Could you drop me a PM with the name of this Shop?
As i'm not too far from the area.
Thanks
*A*


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Cheers for the warning but instead of posting on here first, why not have a word with the manager??


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Jb1432 said:


> Cheers for the warning but instead of posting on here first, why not have a word with the manager??


I tried to have a subtle word with staff. But it seemed to be a waste of time. I will have a word with the manager, but until I do, I just thought that I would warn folk.

I speak as someone who has visited over a hundred Reptile Shops and/Garden Centre's that sell reptiles. I have also been fortunate to visit Reptile Parks, Zoo's, Shops etc, etc all over the World.

But this shop is a disgrace. I will give credit when it is due and I will say when I see a BAD shop. Luckily, apart from a Pet Shop that resembled a Pet Shop featured in a Monty Python sketch, this is the only shop that I felt that I have had to say something about.


----------



## iangreentree (Nov 5, 2007)

does make you wonder how they stay open,:devil:


----------



## komodo (Aug 26, 2006)

disgraceful...


----------



## Carlie (Sep 27, 2006)

I think I know where you're on about. 

I understand why the Anole situation would be alarming, but the Beardies have a massive enclosure. What's wrong with that? 

Their animals are always clean and kept in good conditions, though always stupidly over priced. 

However, I will say that my first Frilly came from that shop and his frill was torn from where he'd been fighting with Bearded Dragons, which they felt appropriate to house him with in the large enclosure. Not the brightest of ideas, but he was at least moved. 

So, aside from being over priced and the staff being a little under trained sometimes, I can't pick holes. I always see clean water and clean enclosures. 

You should visit some places in Manchester where every single viv has at least 2 different species. They were housing Amazon Tree Boas with Corns and Bullsnakes. I had to get out before laying in to somebody.

May I also add, that I have bought 2 Anoles, a Frilly and a Uromastyx from this store and they've all been quality animals. Unfortunately, I can't say the same for other places I've purchased reptiles, having received them with worms, mites and had animals die on me within a week. 

Lets save the RFUK lynchings for shops that actually deserve it, eh.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Alison_Reps said:


> Hey,
> Could you drop me a PM with the name of this Shop?
> As i'm not too far from the area.
> Thanks
> *A*


 same could you pm me with the name i live in the area and would like to take a look myself, whats with a 7 ft high beardie setup :s


----------



## THE SNAKE PIT (May 30, 2008)

you should c the shop by me apart from most of the tiny tanks only having a water dish (no hides,plants etc) the spiders were shrivelled there was a baby beardy chewing on another that had drown and left,there was a crusty gecko that must av been dead a while an a corn in the smallest faunarium poss on dirty hard sand, i told him my boa was preg and he wanted to sell me an incubator lol(boas are live bearers) he really hasnt got the first clue,i can think of more stories ive seen an heard bout him but dont wana do an essay well more like a book!


----------



## sheba (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi all :2thumb: on the subject of reptile shops below par ..i must add i had an experience with a well known reptile place in plympton,devon.they sold me a leopard tortoise ,which was my first tortoise,when i got her home was concerned she had a snuffly nose and a lil runny ...thought this needed treatment so phoned the shop ,,the owner said get her treated at a vet and invoice them and they would refund me ,,,i had her treated and she recovered well ,,,they admitted they were new arrivals and the ones in shop were also unwell,,however when i asked for my refund i was ignored :devil: i sent a copy of vets bill to him a few times with numerous emails ...but to no avail,,no refund :censor: this i find very unfair and unproffesional!! i hope noone else gets conned like this by them :bash:


----------



## Misswhippy (Jan 15, 2009)

sheba said:


> Hi all :2thumb: on the subject of reptile shops below par ..i must add i had an experience with a well known reptile place in plympton,devon.they sold me a leopard tortoise ,which was my first tortoise,when i got her home was concerned she had a snuffly nose and a lil runny ...thought this needed treatment so phoned the shop ,,the owner said get her treated at a vet and invoice them and they would refund me ,,,i had her treated and she recovered well ,,,they admitted they were new arrivals and the ones in shop were also unwell,,however when i asked for my refund i was ignored :devil: i sent a copy of vets bill to him a few times with numerous emails ...but to no avail,,no refund :censor: this i find very unfair and unproffesional!! i hope noone else gets conned like this by them :bash:


I know the one you mean!

Never bought anything from there but had a poorly gecko from another pet shop here.

Have been to the rep shop a couple times though although that was before I was a keeper,and didn't notice anything I found odd..but there may be lol


----------



## Confuzed (Sep 18, 2008)

I know the shop you're talking about in Taunton, I've seen that beardie enclosure. Not much floor area, but very tall. When I was there both dragons were scrabbling at the glass, I assume it was feeding time. Anyway, the setup seemed to go against all advice.

I also noticed that large black crickets were wandering around in most of the vivs. I saw large crickets in with baby dragons, on woodchips. I pointed it out to staff but they felt things were fine. There's no telling some people 

I don't know if you looked at their live foods? I wasn't impressed by the condition of the cric's, lots of dead ones in the tubs, but the large locusts were even worse, squashed up against the tub sides and in some cases the lids were closed on legs/wings trapping and injuring a living locust. Ok, they're food items, but they're still living things, there's no need for cruelty 

Shame, that shop is the closest to me for reptile stuff.


----------



## Conn (May 20, 2008)

I know where you mean. I get my live food from there normally (it's fine) and a few vivs and bits and pieces.

I'd never buy animals and think it is a bit of a disgrace, especiall the 2 beardies.


Do they still have the 2 brown basilisks?


----------

